# Small Propane Tank on Furnace?



## Bluecreekrog (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a mobile home that had a new propane furnace installed before I bought it. Thing is I haven't had the cash to have a tank installed. I want to know if I can use the 30lb tank off my rv to test it and perhaps run it in super cold weather. I figure I need some kind of a regulator and a pigtail. Any ideas?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should talk with your propane dealer they carry the parts and regulators the set 
is the same as what you would use to run off a 100 pound tank 

it may be better to get them to just install a pair of hundreds or a vertical 300 

i don't encourage people who have no LP experiance to start hooking it up


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

We pay a $1.00 per year to rent a tank for our farmhouse. We have to buy the gas from the the company that rents us the tank. Maybe this will work for you. Good luck.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bluecreekrog said:


> I have a mobile home that had a new propane furnace installed before I bought it. Thing is I haven't had the cash to have a tank installed. I want to know if I can use the 30lb tank off my rv to test it and perhaps run it in super cold weather. I figure I need some kind of a regulator and a pigtail. Any ideas?


Yes, you can use it with the *proper regulator*. Won't last long as most furnaces are at least 60000 btu's.
Just make sure you don't have any leaks.
The double 100's are best, and our CoOp just charges you for the gas, not the tank.
They may even supply the big tank, if you fill it with their gas.
Have your checkbook ready, getting pretty expensive.


----------



## Bluecreekrog (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks I'll check on the 100's. I called for a 500 and it was about 1000 bucks.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

This is funny because I pass a trailer that has a copper line where the old big tank used to be, I see them using those blue rino (B-B Que grill size) or whatever they are called tanks. You know the tanks that you take back and exchange for $20 instead of getting them refilled. So I suppouse they do work, not sure about the plumbing issues.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I know nothing about it really. But, I was under the impression you needed a certain surface area of the tank in order to draw off enough vapor? Can you really draw off 60,000btu of vapor from a small 20 or 30 gallon tank without icing it over totally? Or do these furnaces run on liquid?

--->Paul


----------

